# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Интеренсные факты о трактовке жестов и поступков за границей

## Irina

_Если вы хоть раз бывали за границей, то знаете, как трудно бывает порой найти общий язык с местным населением и как легко можно обидеть человека другой культуры. Иногда, казалось бы, безобидное действие может привести к весьма плачевным для вас последствиям. Так что, прежде чем отправляться в путь, хорошо изучите привычные для нас, но обидные для иностранцев жесты и ознакомьтесь с местными обычаями._

1. Никогда не показывайте "ОК" в Бразилии!
Когда-то в 50 годы президент США Ричард Никсон посетил страну диких обезьян. Спускаясь по трапу самолета, он обеими руками, для пущего воодушевления встречающей его страны, он показал ОК. Этот, казалось бы, невинный жест транслировался по всем каналам.

Собственно, а в чем проблема?

Подобный жест в Бразилии обозначает примерно то же самое, что и средний палец в целом ряде стран. Так что лучше оставить идею показывать ОК менеджеру отеля: вас стопроцентно поймут неправильно.

2. В Греции не стоит выставлять руку ладонью наружу, если вас накормили до отвала.
Вы думаете, что показываете тем самым: "О, спасибо, я уже достаточно объелся вашей чудной мусакой в баклажанном соусе… Я бы непременно съел еще, но в меня просто больше не влезает!"

Нет, вы ошибаетесь. Это значит: "Что уж говорить, мусака была отменная, но вы меня так бесите, что я бы окунул вас головой…" Да-да! Именно в то, о чем вы подумали!

Дело в том, что в Греции подобный жест называется "мутза", происходит он из времен Византийской Империи. Тогда пойманных преступников возили на лошадях по шумным улицам городов. Для большего позора их лица вымазывали черным. Если повезет – просто углем, если нет – то экскрементами… Это ужасно…

3. Если вас занесет на Ближний Восток, в Западную Африку или в Южную Америку, ни в коем случае не выражайте своего удовольствия поднятием большого пальца руки!
Тысячелетия этот жест вводил людей разных стран в заблуждение. Вопреки красивым голливудским легендам, большой палец не спасал жизней римских гладиаторов. Помилование выражалось поднятым кулаком. А в вышеперечисленных регионах это обозначает крайне неприличное намерение по отношению к собеседнику. Аккуратнее!

4. В Таиланде, Китае и на Филиппинах неприемлемым считается облизывать тарелку после еды.
(На ум не идут примеры, где это можно сделать без ущерба своему безупречному образу воспитанного человека.) Собака вот где зарыта: во всех странах хозяйка просто обязана угощать гостей вкусной пищей. Но там, где стейк под сырным соусом стоит так же заоблачно дорого, как и аппарат для искусственного дыхания, самое важное для хозяйки – чтобы гость наелся! Даже если предложенная вам пища – это нечто самое вкусное, что вы когда-либо пробовали в вашей жизни, даже если вы не ели до этого неделю, необходимо оставить немного еды на тарелке, дабы подчеркнуть вашу абсолютную сытость.

Китайцы не так скованны и нерешительны, как может показаться на первый взгляд. Удивительно, но правилом хорошего тона считается говорить с набитым ртом и рыгать после приема пищи. Также китайцы не прочь выпустить газы после сытного обеда, но в определенной компании. Так что здесь вы должны сначала уточнить у близ сидящих.

5. Не приведи Господь вас поздороваться с представителем противоположного пола в Саудовской Аравии!
Согласно Шариату, для женщины поздороваться с мужчиной на людях или общаться с кем-нибудь, кроме мужа, да еще и без надзора старших женщин в семье или родственников мужского пола – верх безнравственности! В феврале 2008 одна американка имела неосторожность пообщаться с мужчиной в какой-то точке общепита. Ее тотчас же арестовали, обыскали с полным раздеванием и заставили подписать признание в несовершенном преступлении. В Аравии эта "ловля блох" доведена до абсурда: женщинам не разрешается водить машину, голосовать, заниматься собственным бизнесом, выступать в суде и даже кататься на велосипеде.

6. Несмотря на то, что туалетную бумагу изобрели почти полторы тысячи лет назад, она до сих пор остается непозволительной роскошью в целом ряде стран, включая Индию, Шри-Ланку, Африку и весь регион Ближнего и Среднего Востока. Там эту функцию выполняет левая рука. А потому левая рука считается грязной.
Есть левой – верх неприличия. Естественно, антисанитария – не единственная причина. Согласно некоторым хадисам, Пророк ел исключительно правой рукой. А Коран гласит, что Сатана был левшой.

7. Будьте аккуратней с выбором подарков!
Ни в коем случае не дарите китайцу часы. В Поднебесной часы – синоним слова "смерть". И уж ни за что не заворачивайте подарок в белую бумагу – это тоже смертельно опасная примета. Не стоит дарить белые цветы жителям Бангладеш – тогда уж в комплект войдет и лопата, и обязанность захоронить столь насолившего вам жителя сей чудной страны.

Существует еще очень много нюансов. Так что прежде чем ехать куда бы то ни было, не поленитесь и прочитайте талмуды по культуре посещаемой страны. Целее будете. Если, конечно, еще не передумали вообще куда-то отправляться.

----------


## Sanych

> Также китайцы не прочь выпустить газы после сытного обеда, но в определенной компании.


Мои знакомые были в немецком кинотеатре. Так говорят, что газовая камера это детская шутка после того что они там выдержали.

----------

